# How many cords per year until you break down and buy a splitter vs renting one?



## Mr. Jones (Oct 7, 2015)

I've found a splitter for rent for $50 a day at the cheapest. I rented it last year. The only problem is I feel rushed to get through a cord or maybe two trying to get it all done in one day. I did this with a stump grinder by myself, and it about killed me trying to get all the stump and the roots in about 13 foot diameter. Then I'm sore as heck, and have to go back to physical work swinging a hammer all day. It would be nice to split at a steady pace without overdoing it by myself.  How many cords do you guys think justifies dropping $1500 to $2200 for a new splitter vs renting?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 7, 2015)

I wouldn't measure by how many cords a year I use, I'd measure by how much time I have and how I value it. I love the whole firewood thing, but I've got a lot of hobbies I'd rather be doing. If someone heats their house with wood and they dot have 6 kids to split for them I'd suggest buying a splitter. Do it when you want because there's probably  other stuff you want to do. Plus splitters hold their value so it's almost  an investment. It's surely  an investment  in your long term back and shoulder health.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 7, 2015)

For me it was about time.  Once my daughter was born, I could not get a full free weekend for anything and large rounds started piling up.  Found a good deal on Craigslist and have never been happier.  Now I can split for about 45 minutes at night if the weather is good.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 7, 2015)

I processed 12 - 14 cords per year, my first few years.  Rented a splitter one weekend each year, plowing thru 4 - 5 cords in a weekend, and did the rest by hand.  After 2 - 3 years of that, I had all sorts of shoulder problems (which have gotten better, but not gone away), and I broke down and bought a splitter... too late.

Splitting with a maul or axe is a heck of a lot of fun, but I'd say if you're doing much more than 3 - 4 cords per year, you owe it to your future self to buy a splitter.  Hand splitting is pretty hard on the shoulders, after a while.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm getting one this year.  I split 3 cords by hand and just said, *&*( this!  

I also like to lift weights, and sometimes the splitting time was cutting into my 'lifting' time.  Oh and family time too .


----------



## claydogg84 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd pick up a 22 ton from Tractor Supply for $950 and call it a day. Splitters hold their value fairly well so you could always sell it down the road.


----------



## ElmBurner (Oct 7, 2015)

I cut wood to save money and I figure if you need to buy a bunch of equipment to get enough firewood done (multiple saws, a splitter, a new truck, a trailer, etc), you aren't saving money anymore and should probably just run your furnace.

In your spot, I would continue renting a splitter or just split by hand as time allows.

If you aren't worried so much about the financial aspect and enjoy burning wood for other reasons (exercise, ambiance, whatever), then you have to decide whether your time is more important than the money a splitter costs.

I burn about 3 cords a year and it takes me about 36 hours of work to get there, from cutting a tree down to having it all split and stacked.  I usually do it in half-day chunks, so that's only 9 days of weekends / year for me.  I don't consider that I'm missing much time from my family, at that rate.  Some guys spend more time than that watching football at the sports bars.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 7, 2015)

5 cords for me, then dad called, I bought a splitter.


----------



## English BoB (Oct 7, 2015)

Mr. Jones said:


> I've found a splitter for rent for $50 a day at the cheapest. I rented it last year. The only problem is I feel rushed to get through a cord or maybe two trying to get it all done in one day. I did this with a stump grinder by myself, and it about killed me trying to get all the stump and the roots in about 13 foot diameter. Then I'm sore as heck, and have to go back to physical work swinging a hammer all day. It would be nice to split at a steady pace without overdoing it by myself.  How many cords do you guys think justifies dropping $1500 to $2200 for a new splitter vs renting?




1

bob


----------



## fire_man (Oct 7, 2015)

ElmBurner said:


> I cut wood to save money and I figure if you need to buy a bunch of equipment to get enough firewood done (multiple saws, a splitter, a new truck, a trailer, etc), you aren't saving money anymore and should probably just run your furnace.



Not sure if I agree. When oil was near $4.00/ Gallon it was costing me >$3K to heat this place. At that rate you can pay for  a splitter and lots of tools and it was worth it the first year.


----------



## gerry100 (Oct 7, 2015)

After 4 cords, I'll go out and buy a 6lb maul for the wife


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 7, 2015)

A good splitter holds its value. My time can be better spent doing things I want to do so when I feel like splitting I will. Not being subjected to a rental companies availability is priceless.


----------



## Shane Collins (Oct 7, 2015)

I get using a splitter is easier on the body, but is it any faster than splitting by hand?  For the elm and really big rounds yeah I get it.  I have an old splitter that the in-laws gave me which I use for the impossible Elm and any other horrible rounds.  I know I'm young and can still do it easy and enjoy it.  But apart from any of that stuff, in terms of speed alone, is a splitter much faster than splitting by hand?  When I have to get the splitter out I really don't enjoy it.  It is a pretty old one but it has plenty of power to split the worst elm you can throw at it.  Maybe the newer splitters are faster and better?


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 7, 2015)

I paid $1200 for my DHT 27 ton splitter. The same splitter on black Friday and some other deals sold for $799. There's no need to spend $1500-$2000 to get something that will get the job done.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 7, 2015)

Hmm. I'm eyeballing this cl add. 34 ton swisher. http://yakima.craigslist.org/grd/5253399763.html    Made in USA. He's asking half price, and he bought it last year, and looks new. I found them on home depot, but last years models have been discontinued for a new model. I'm curious if there's a design flaw or something. Like the whole line up and different sizes of this make are discontinued. The one difference I can see between the newest, and this one I'm looking at is the engine HP. They're both 344 cc brigs and stratton motors, but the one I'm looking at is rated one more hp at 12.5, instead of the new ones rated at 11.5. Same size cc. Hmm? The one thing I don't care for it the cycle time. 22 seconds? Wow. Most 27 tons and lower are like half that time between 11-13 seconds. I don't know. It seems like almost too good of a deal to be true. Only a year old, and selling for half price. Used like 3 times he says in the add. What say you?


----------



## tsquini (Oct 7, 2015)

I split 90% of my wood by hand. It is quicker than a splitter. I bought a splitter to do the last 10% of my wood. I take 3 swings and if it does not split I toss it into the splitter pile.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 7, 2015)

gerry100 said:


> After 4 cords, I'll go out and buy a 6lb maul for the wife



Lol


----------



## Dix (Oct 7, 2015)

I've been fortunate in that a buddy's relationship broke up, and he needed to move out of a house, and into an apartment. He needed storage space for his riding mower AND his 27 ton Troy built ... luckily Dix had a shed, and a lot of firewood that needed to be splt 

FF 2 years later, and he's in a house that needs a roof, a new baby,  with a postage stamp sized piece of property, and NG for heat. 

I've bought the mower, and am buying the splitter. 4+ big oaks have to come down, along with a mulberry, 2 apple trees, and about 8 eastern pines. With more to come, I am sure.

I'd say having a splitter is worth the expense if you have the need. I am also using it for the "too bigs" that my Prince of a firewood guy has been bringing me.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Oct 7, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> I wouldn't measure by how many cords a year I use, I'd measure by how much time I have and how I value it. I love the whole firewood thing, but I've got a lot of hobbies I'd rather be doing. If someone heats their house with wood and they dot have 6 kids to split for them I'd suggest buying a splitter. Do it when you want because there's probably  other stuff you want to do. Plus splitters hold their value so it's almost  an investment. It's surely  an investment  in your long term back and shoulder health.



YES!  It's about time spent, and how you value it.

We had our wood burning insert (Quadrafire 2700i ACC) installed in February, and only ran it till April-May.  I really don't know how much wood we'll burn over a full winter season.  I DO know that trying to split 24" diameter freshly cut ash rounds by hand (Fiskars X27) did not work for me.  I also know that trying to split them with a Homelite 5 ton electric splitter is possible, but a pain.  You end up having to noodle the rounds into halves or quarters before trying to split them.

My time is valuable to me, as is my personal safety.  I got tired of trying to roll big rounds up an inclined plane (a nice thick board) onto the small splitter, then trying to rotate the round between splits.  In my case, it was worth it to just go & buy a splitter that fit my needs, rather than hassling with renting one from time to time.  This way, I have the personal freedom to use my own splitter whenever/wherever I need it.  Much less hassle all around.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 7, 2015)

splitting by hand doesn't necessarily mean beating up on the body. It is more dependent on what wood you are splitting. I have a splitter but hardly ever use it, although it is nice to know its there if I need it. Actually only time ive used it was on an elm I got and a hickory.  I find splitting in late fall early winter for a couple hours at night gets the job done quick and easy.


----------



## Poindexter (Oct 7, 2015)

The elctric splitters @$ 200 tp 300 dont hold their value as well as the gas ones.

Iam already in the how worn out are my shoulders camp, my limit is about one cord annually.  Beyond that, splitter.

When i toss my current electric i am buying a gas one with a hitch ball on it.  I do want one with a ram that can go vertical so i dont have to lift every round.


----------



## bunfoolio (Oct 7, 2015)

Get an electronic splitter for $300.  They work great and do 90% of what the gas ones  do.  They are slower but if you only do a couple of cords a year it worth it.  I have split 10  cords this year with mine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2015)

Bought a 22 ton for $799 in 1988 and haven't looked back. After hand splitting six cord a year for many years. Could have killed myself for what I had been missing. 

As far as I am concerned one round justifies a splitter. I see lots of slick splitters out there for a grand or under anymore. Just do it if you are going to be doing the wood burning thing.


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 7, 2015)

tsquini said:


> I split 90% of my wood b by hand. It is quicker than a splitter. I bought a splitter to do the last 10% of my wood. I take 3 swings and if it does not split I toss it into the splitter pile.


 
Wanta bet?  For how long?


----------



## byQ (Oct 7, 2015)

I bought a DHT 22-ton splitter for $800 + tax (I just asked a Lowe's manager if he would match a HF 20% coupon). Than I sold 4 or 5 cords of dry firewood. So in my mind I was swapping out some firewood for a splitter.


----------



## Seanm (Oct 7, 2015)

I picked up an electric 6.5 ton splitter 3 seasons ago and think its great. When I was in my 20s I used to split a cord firewood sometimes after work no problem. It was a great way to relax. A couple of years ago I was splitting wood and it was bugging my back and was also giving me sore shoulders so waited for a good sized splitter to come on sale. Picked up mine for $450. Its slower than doing it by hand but I can do it all day and the wife and kids are able to run it as well. If I only burned one cord a year then maybe I would split it by hand.


----------



## NewHarmanOwner (Oct 7, 2015)

You can pick up a HF 22-Ton Splitter for $800 tax and delivery. There was no way I was going to split 12 cords+ wood by hand. I had to get 3 years ahead and getting one is well worth the time and money. I will probably sell this one later and get one that can split vertically to deal with those extra large rounds.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Oct 7, 2015)

Like others have said, a splitter will save you time in the long run as you can split all day long if you want and never really slow down. I love to split by hand, but a log load laying on the ground drives me nuts. Maybe it's my OCD kicking in, but I want my wood CSS'd ASAP. Splitting is the rate-limiting factor and having a splitter will save you a lot of time. Tractor Supply carries a great 22-ton splitter that just went on sale for $950. 13 second cycle time and runs like a champ. Only thing better would be a firewood processor like a Cord King...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 7, 2015)

I've found the splitter I want. Super fast. Super safe. hahaha. Skip to 2:00 to see the wheel of death working.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 7, 2015)

tsquini said:


> I split 90% of my wood b by hand. It is quicker than a splitter. I bought a splitter to do the last 10% of my wood. I take 3 swings and if it does not split I toss it into the splitter pile.


Yeah, but 90% of your wood might be three cords.


----------



## nola mike (Oct 8, 2015)

Don't any of you people have friends? Sheesh, borrow theirs. 
I like splitting by hand, getting some exercise in the cold--it replaces some of my workouts in the winter. That said, if I HAD to split the wood, and had more than a cord or 2...well, I'd still try to borrow one.


----------



## Kaptain (Oct 8, 2015)

As others mentioned a gas splitter is a great investment and will last forever if it's taken care of.  Since my father burns as well it was an easy decision to buy one and share it.  It's much more enjoyable to split at your own convenience rather than blasting through 8 cords in a day. 

22 ton has proved to be more than powerful enough... The lower tonage splitters cycle faster (at least with the 'County line' brand).


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 8, 2015)

Mr. Jones said:


> The only problem is I feel rushed to get through a cord or maybe two trying to get it all done in one day.




That's it.  When you have your own, you can do a little here, and a little there, when *you *want to.    My boys can do it while I'm at work.  I can knock of a half hour after work, or first thing Saturday morning, or whenever it fits *my *schedule.  

Owning the splitter means owning your *time*. 

It just makes life a LOT easier all around.


By the way, this is one of those places where bigger is probably better, and if you get big rounds, you'll want the vertical option.


FWIW, I do about 5 cords per year.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Oct 8, 2015)

I scrounged CL for quite a while, never seriously interested enough to spend the dough. One day a good friend called and said he wanted to get one and wanted to know if I'd go in half. Normally I don't like to share ownership in tools or the like, but with this individual I wouldn't hesitate. And wouldn't you know it heck of a deal on a like new Huskee 22 ton popped up on CL.... I took it as an omen and picked it up. Sharing it has not been a problem and I still split some by hand just cause I wanna.... One of the best purchases I've made though. Sure helps with those knotty twisted pieces.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Oct 8, 2015)

Mr. Jones said:


> I've found the splitter I want. Super fast. Super safe. hahaha





Looks like somethin my nine-toed one-eyed brother-in-law would come up with....


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2015)

If you plan on being in this wood game for the long haul, get a splitter.  Get one BEFORE you wreck your body.  For every 1 person that claims to have split wood by hand for the last XX years and still love it, there are 5 complaining about wrecked shoulders/ wrists/ back, etc.

I suppose you could buck your wood with a misery whip too, but I kinda like my chainsaw...and I like my splitter.

Just do it.


----------



## Fred Wright (Oct 8, 2015)

Renting makes sense for the weekend warrior - the person who only burns on weekends and holidays or for the sake of ambience. We burn for heat, all winter long.

Thankfully I've never had to rent a splitter. When I lived in VA back in the '90s I'd borrow a splitter from the ex's uncle. Still felt rushed as he wanted it back PDQ.

We started heating with wood here with a lot next door that could supply us for years to come. Bought the saw first then bought the splitter. There's no way I'm gonna bust 3 cord a year by hand. It's so much easier, taking my time working up firewood. When done for the year the splitter gets cleaned up and put to bed.

On the financial side, there's really no argument for _not_ owning a splitter. $50.00 per day doesn't sound like a lot 'til you consider how many days you'll have to fork over that 50 to get all your rounds busted up. Takes us several days to split 3 cord.

After a few years of renting a splitter you've already paid for it. You just don't have it.


----------



## Applesister (Oct 8, 2015)

Follow your heart:
"Necessity is the plea for every infringement of human freedom, it is the argument of tyrants, it is the creed of slaves."
-William Pitt (I think)


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 8, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> I'd pick up a 22 ton from Tractor Supply for $950 and call it a day. Splitters hold their value fairly well so you could always sell it down the road.



Harbor Freight has one that cuts both directions..gets great reviews. On sale for $699.  I'm picking one up.


----------



## iluvjazznjava (Oct 8, 2015)

bunfoolio said:


> Get an electronic splitter for $300.  They work great and do 90% of what the gas ones  do.  They are slower but if you only do a couple of cords a year it worth it.  I have split 10  cords this year with mine.


I second this option.  Picked up my 4-ton electric splitter for $200 bucks (on sale) and I have put two cords of wood through it so far including some large 24" rounds of larch.  I thought I would be disappointed with it, but its worked quite well.  Longevity ... we'll see, but it did come with a two year warranty.   I have used gas splitters and the electric one truly is 90% as good and then you aren't at the mercy of the rental company and can work at your own pace.  If you process a lot of wood or are somewhere where a gas splitter will just be more convenient, then it may be worth the extra money.  Electric splitter means you don't need to bother with gas (and breathe the exhaust) too.


----------



## owingsia (Oct 8, 2015)

for me because I only take stuff I can cut with my 16 inch bar I have no need for splitter. Now on the odd occasion that my buddy helps me get wood, we use his splitter because he is Mr. 36 in bar and all kinds of crazy tools.... he once got me and about 8 others of us (he paid his labor with wood) a 76 inch oak that fell over in a tornado. He cut it and we.... wow that was tough work and to see his 36 ton spliter strain to split those rounds... then the huge BANG as it split all the way across... that was cool..... I dont know how many cords we got out of that thing but 8 people left happy and my buddy still had wood to sell. 

That tree was huge! To see him put a 40 something inch bar on his 90cc saw and bury it into that tree was cool.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Jags said:


> If you plan on being in this wood game for the long haul, get a splitter.  Get one BEFORE you wreck your body.  For every 1 person that claims to have split wood by hand for the last XX years and still love it, there are 5 complaining about wrecked shoulders/ wrists/ back, etc.
> 
> I suppose you could buck your wood with a misery whip too, but I kinda like my chainsaw...and I like my splitter.
> 
> Just do it.



This, all day long.

Might be different in other parts of the continent, but there are very few pieces of wood that I cut that would split with one swing. Even one swing is one swing too many for my body these days. I wont' do any amount of firewood without a splitter of some sort, and I don't mean axe or maul.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't get these guys that claim to be able to out split hydraulics by hand. I think they would be humbled by the typical cord of twisted and knotty oak and beech I get around here.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 8, 2015)

Bad LP said:


> Wanta bet?  For how long?


For the past 8 years about 8-9 cords a year.  I buy a grapple of logs. I don't chop any rounds that have large knots or takes more that 3 min to split. I also use the tire method  so I don't have to bend over when splitting. Using the tire saves the most time and wear on my body.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 8, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Yeah, but 90% of your wood might be three cords.


It is about 7 cords. I do a cord a year with the splitter.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 8, 2015)

Maybe you guys should stop drinking beers and focus on splitting.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 8, 2015)

The log loads I got were some of the nastiest wood. I got a 4 foot diameter twisted Silver Maple in one load. I cannot imagine splitting that by hand but more power to you if that's your thing.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 8, 2015)

fire_man said:


> The log loads I got were some of the nastiest wood. I got a 4 foot diameter twisted Silver Maple in one load. I cannot imagine splitting that by hand but more power to you if that's your thing.


Yes , I get gnarly stuff. I don't toch it with and ax. I get the splitter to do the hard stuff. I got a 36" round red oak 20' long. I had to cut them in 10" sections so I could move them. Even then it was almost impossible.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 8, 2015)

I think my worst wood was the 52"  diameter Cottonwood tree Marquis Tree Service delivered. Even the hydraulics strained on it. And to make matters worse, even Pine burns longer than Cottonwood .


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 8, 2015)

tsquini said:


> I got a 36" round red oak 20' long. I had to cut them in 10" sections so I could move them. Even then it was almost impossible.



Sumthin's wrong.   I am pushing 60 and I'm not a big guy.  I get 36" and bigger rounds of oak from a log processor.   They are often 20-30" thick and more.  We manage to move them off the truck/trailer, get them to the splitter, and get them split.  The 1000# hand truck I got from Tractor Supply really earns its keep with those beasties.  Takes two of us, but we get it done.   We couldn't do it without that hand truck, though.  It was worth every penny.

Couple of years ago I was offered a downed oak that was 54" at the butt end.  The tree service that felled it bucked it into 20-24" sections.  I had to quarter them to manage them, but we got them loaded on the truck, home, unloaded, and split.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Sumthin's wrong. I am pushing 60 and I'm not a big guy. I get 36" and bigger rounds of oak from a log processor. They are often 20-30" thick and more. We manage to move them off the truck/trailer, get them to the splitter, and get them split.



Pushing 70 and 165 pounds and yeah it can be done. Doesn't mean I want to make a habit of it. And there ain't no "we" working with mine lugging them out of the woods.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 8, 2015)

Get yourself one of those hand trucks (Northern Tool has them) and a good stout nylon cargo strap, and you'll be glad you did.

Use the strap to hold the round on the hand truck while you rock it back.  Works great.


----------



## Dix (Oct 8, 2015)

tsquini said:


> Maybe you guys should stop drinking beers and focus on splitting.



I hate beer, white wine on the rocks for me


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 8, 2015)

tsquini said:


> Maybe you guys should stop drinking beers and focus on splitting.


 
I'll drink beer and do most anything except drive a CDL truck. That is just about "A N Y T H I N G" in case you doubt it.

The one thing I will not do is run that Super Split with a single beer in me.


----------



## davidmsem (Oct 8, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> I'd pick up a 22 ton from Tractor Supply for $950 and call it a day. Splitters hold their value fairly well so you could always sell it down the road.


I did the same and love it....


----------



## mwhitnee (Oct 8, 2015)

If someone is going to be splitting wood year after year a splitter is the only way to go. Sorry but hand splitting is in no way faster. 

Some people may enjoy splitting by hand, as do I on occasion, but I wouldn't want to do it consistently as I value my body more than my money. It is repetitive work/exercise whatever you want to call it, which is the worst type.

I lucked out- I inherited a Northstar 20 ton when I bought my home and rebuilt it for under $200 and it runs perfect.  New motor runs great.  Split around 6 cords this summer in 10 days.

I had to move 20 or so 30-36" diameter fresh hickory rounds around and did so myself. My body didn't appreciate it. That's enough bull work for me.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 8, 2015)

Hydraulic splitter...I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. 


It's not like you can't do both. Just set some rounds aside for hand splitting. No biggie.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 8, 2015)

Wish we had this tractor supply around here. Home depot has it for $999, and lowes a dollar cheaper for the DHT 22 ton. You'd think the huge box stores could offer it even cheaper.


----------



## mwhitnee (Oct 8, 2015)

Try craigs list. Even if it is beat if you are handy i would imagine most are not difficult to repair. 

I got a predator motor for $120 @ harbor freight tools and then went back as i didn't realize i had a $20 coupon (mailing list) and got that back too. The motor is impressive.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 8, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Owning the splitter means owning your *time*.


Not married, eh?


----------



## Ashful (Oct 9, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Get yourself one of those hand trucks (Northern Tool has them) and a good stout nylon cargo strap, and you'll be glad you did.
> 
> Use the strap to hold the round on the hand truck while you rock it back.  Works great.


Get yourself a front-end loader, and you can smirk at the guys muscling rounds around on hand carts.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 9, 2015)

Work smarter . . . not harder. Buy a splitter.

And now for a true story . . . for years my Uncle made fun of my father for building and using a hydraulic wood splitter as my Uncle always split his wood with a maul. Fast forward to a few years back and I couldn't help but notice my Uncle now uses a hydraulic wood splitter.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 9, 2015)

After the first year I bought a splitter. After two years doing most of it by hand and the big stuff with the screw splitter I bought the HF 20 ton.
I scrounge all of my wood so that takes a bunch of time. Splitting by hand also takes a bunch of time. I'm so glad to have the 20 ton, it reduced my splitting time from days to hours per cord.
If you burn over 2 cords get a splitter.  I paid $650 for the 20 ton, it leaves me much more time to scrounge.


----------



## captjack (Oct 10, 2015)

I found a used timber wolf tw5 for 2500 -  put 150 into it and can now split everything I need for a year in about a weekend !   Splitter is the way to go - never look back


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 10, 2015)

Man!  You got a GREAT deal!


----------



## DTrain (Oct 10, 2015)

fire_man said:


> I don't get these guys that claim to be able to out split hydraulics by hand. I think they would be humbled by the typical cord of twisted and knotty oak and beech I get around here.



I am a hand splitter. I've done about 14-15 cords by hand in the last three seasons. But..... I've gotten really nice oak and ash mostly straight grain. My guy tries to bring nice stuff cause he knows I hand split. I'm also a stay at home dad and have lots of time.  If I had wavy grain stuff or lots of wyes delivered, I'd be up the creek without a paddle or splitter!  No way I could get on without some power equipment.

Here's about 3-4 hours worth of splitting.  That's 2 cords worth.   I've got a real ergonomic swing. I pay close attention about how I raise that maul. And I stop when I feel any pain. 






And here is my splitting frame to eliminate a lot of the bending over.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 10, 2015)

I have split about six cords this fall all by hand. I don't plan to buy a splitter any time soon. The splitting is only a small part of the work involved in converting a log in the woods into a stack of splits, and the splitter would eliminate only one small step in the process. I can't see spending the money to eliminate the splitting which is the one step in the process I enjoy. If I could buy a machine to stand the billets on the splitting block and stack the splits, I'd definitely buy one.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 10, 2015)

DTrain said:


> I am a hand splitter. I've done about 14-15 cords by hand in the last three seasons. But..... I've gotten really nice oak and ash mostly straight grain. My guy tries to bring nice stuff cause he knows I hand split. I'm also a stay at home dad and have lots of time.  If I had wavy grain stuff or lots of wyes delivered, I'd be up the creek without a paddle or splitter!  No way I could get on without some power equipment.
> 
> Here's about 3-4 hours worth of splitting.  That's 2 cords worth.   I've got a real ergonomic swing. I pay close attention about how I raise that maul. And I stop when I feel any pain.
> 
> ...


Nice set up. Not having to bend over to pick up splits save a huge amount of time end energy.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 10, 2015)

Any hand splitter that wants to go against myself and a hydraulic splitter I say bring it!


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 10, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> Any hand splitter that wants to go against myself and a hydraulic splitter I say bring it!



Yup. Better bring a big friggen maul. No freaking way that's going to win. Better yet I'll split and stack in the same time frame..


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 10, 2015)

All I get is oak, I'll take you on.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 11, 2015)

Can't be cherry picking wood, this isn't a splitter commercial  where they use balsa wood to make you think the splitter can split anything! Lol

Mixed hard and soft woods. Just like real life.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Oct 11, 2015)

Elm, Elm, Elm, Elm!


----------



## billb3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I used to split by hand. With nice straight grained oak I could move right along.
But splitting what I had  which were whole trees I cut down with all the branch crotches and  sometimes big knots  I'd end up with a pile  I couldn't split and there were always some  rounds that took some persistence and stubbornness. Which slows things way down.


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 11, 2015)

STIHLY DAN said:


> All I get is oak, I'll take you on.



 Let me know when to bring down the splitter.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 11, 2015)

Absolutely! What is your beverage of choice? Steak tips on the grill too...


----------



## DTrain (Oct 11, 2015)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Absolutely! What is your beverage of choice? Steak tips on the grill too...



Sweet... I'm in MA. Can I officiate?  Wood splitting, beverages, and steak..... My kind of event!  Have maul and beer cozy - will travel!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 11, 2015)

You wouldn't want to challenge me right now after my shathawks implosion of 17 points to the bengals. Wish I had some wood to split right now I'm so fuming mad.


----------



## mwhitnee (Oct 11, 2015)

Looks like we have some John Henrys here, we all know what happened with him!

After 1 cord any decent hydro splitter would be pulling away from any normal human.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 11, 2015)

I would be into a wood splitting event.


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm thinking he is just looking for some help with his wood splitting and is willing to provide beer and steak tips.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Oct 11, 2015)

It would be nice to have the ability to process as I go. The way I have to do it, I bring the logs home and pile them up, buck them and pile them up, split what I can by hand... and pile them up (stack them, this time, to season). Now, having built a woodshed, I'll be moving that stack again in a couple years into the woodshed for use. It's a lot of unnecessary handling. But, it is what it is. I can rent a 27 ton splitter at $75/day and get the uglies split in a day. That got a little better this year, as my brother bought a splitter, so, I can get it at no cost, but, have to haul it 40 miles and back again. He doesn't rush me, but, I know he's over there looking at his piles of logs... I get it back as quick as I can.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 11, 2015)

Mr. Jones said:


> You wouldn't want to challenge me right now after my shathawks implosion of 17 points to be bengals. Wish I had some wood to split right now I'm so fuming mad.



You should be used to it by now.   go pats.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 11, 2015)

Bad LP said:


> I'm thinking he is just looking for some help with his wood splitting and is willing to provide beer and steak tips.



Works for me.. I actually like splitting best in the trials of wood heat. I do have a hydro but rarely use it, haul it out on the tuff stuff. Here is my pile of oak rounds ready for January PA 80 splitting. There should be at least 3 times as many rounds there come then.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 11, 2015)

sorry it says the pic is to large for the server. but it is a bunch of strait oak rounds, no crotches or anything.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 11, 2015)

STIHLY DAN said:


> sorry it says the pic is to large for the server.



Download Xnview.  It's a free photo editor.   Once you have it installed, go to File, then Open (or just hit Ctrl-O), navigate to your picture and open it up.   Then go to Image, Resize. You'll get a window that shows how big (in pixels) the picture is.  Under "Screen Size", you'll see Width and Length.  Type in 800 for the width, then hit Okay, then save the file with a new name.  It should now be a LOT smaller.  Try uploading it again.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 11, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Download Xnview.  It's a free photo editor.   Once you have it installed, go to File, then Open (or just hit Ctrl-O), navigate to your picture and open it up.   Then go to Image, Resize. You'll get a window that shows how big (in pixels) the picture is.  Under "Screen Size", you'll see Width and Length.  Type in 800 for the width, then hit Okay, then save the file with a new name.  It should now be a LOT smaller.  Try uploading it again.



Thanks, but that there is way to much work. Definitely not worth the effort. I use the phone to post pics, its super easy everywhere else.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2015)

STIHLY DAN said:


> its super easy everywhere else.



Working on a solution, my friend.

Oh - and I will take on any hand splitter - I will bring the wood...


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 12, 2015)

That is cheaten. I think straight red oak is maybe a little easier than that there elm. Maybe just a smidge.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Oct 12, 2015)

Elm, Elm, Elm, Elm!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

Mr. Jones said:


> You wouldn't want to challenge me right now after my shathawks implosion of 17 points to the bengals. Wish I had some wood to split right now I'm so fuming mad.



You should still be high on the Lion "win"........you should be sitting at 1-4.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 12, 2015)

JRHAWK9 said:


> You should still be high on the Lion "win"........you should be sitting at 1-4.



Haha. I'm still high on that "fail mary", and last years NFC championship.


----------



## dougy7"aol.com (Oct 12, 2015)

Mr. Jones said:


> I've found a splitter for rent for $50 a day at the cheapest. I rented it last year. The only problem is I feel rushed to get through a cord or maybe two trying to get it all done in one day. I did this with a stump grinder by myself, and it about killed me trying to get all the stump and the roots in about 13 foot diameter. Then I'm sore as heck, and have to go back to physical work swinging a hammer all day. It would be nice to split at a steady pace without overdoing it by myself.  How many cords do you guys think justifies dropping $1500 to $2200 for a new splitter vs renting?


I bought my splitter from Northern Tool and I love it! No wasted time waiting for the blade to come back. Splits both on the forward AND backwards thrust!! Plus has two racks to place next logs on , ready to split. So cool  An upright splitter is nice but is limited to waiting for blade to go back up before next log.


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 12, 2015)

I do both. Red oak in winter ill out split my 20ton splitter. Elm in may and give me the splitter any day of the week.


----------



## McKraut (Oct 12, 2015)

Bad LP said:


> Wanta bet?  For how long?



 I do the same thing tsquini does, and I've been doing it that way since 1988. I can split most wood with a maul quicker than a gas splitter can. I'm not as fast as I used to be but I still enjoy doing the majority of the splitting by hand.

Bob


----------



## Ashful (Oct 12, 2015)

McKraut said:


> I do the same thing tsquini does, and I've been doing it that way since 1988. I can split most wood with a maul quicker than a gas splitter can.


I'll be splitting Thanksgiving weekend, if you want a challenge.  First to reach 5 cords CSS'd wins?  I suspect you may keep up with me for the first hour or two, but you'll be falling behind by the time I get into my second and third cord of the day.

Full cords, not those so-called "face cords".


----------



## DTrain (Oct 13, 2015)

Ashful said:


> I'll be splitting Thanksgiving weekend, if you want a challenge.  First to reach 5 cords CSS'd wins?  I suspect you may keep up with me for the first hour or two, but you'll be falling behind by the time I get into my second and third cord of the day.
> 
> Full cords, not those so-called "face cords".



Hey maybe you could also see if you can beat him in a foot race driving a Corvette.  5 cords......

Ok so all us hand splitters got spunk and are proud of what we can do with our hands and a chunk of iron on the end of a stick.   And all you power guys are proud of the industrial scale at which you can process. But we all stand there and drink a beer admiring our stack at the end of the day. Cheers to the folks who spit there own!


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 13, 2015)

Since moving back to my wife and i's roots I lost the gym that was near by. So any time I can get a workout on our 37 acres, I do. Whether splitting wood by hand, by the light of my kerosene lantern, or stacking it. But since we rely on the wood for heat, I do incorporate the splitter. I especially in corporate the splitter if my brothers are down. One unloading to the splitter, one splitting and one stacking. Sure makes easy work of things!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 13, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Full cords, not those so-called "face cords".




Here, let me FTFY:




Ashful said:


> Cords, not those lying "face cords".


----------



## tsquini (Oct 13, 2015)

So you can cut, split and stack 5 cords in a single day? Do you get help from a blue ox?



Ashful said:


> I'll be splitting Thanksgiving weekend, if you want a challenge.  First to reach 5 cords CSS'd wins?  I suspect you may keep up with me for the first hour or two, but you'll be falling behind by the time I get into my second and third cord of the day.
> 
> Full cords, not those so-called "face cords".


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2015)

tsquini said:


> So you can cut, split and stack 5 cords in a single day? Do you get help from a blue ox?


Nope.  2-3 cords per day.  I usually do 5-6 cords on Thanksgiving weekend, between other activities.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 13, 2015)

My buddies and I are a pretty tight bunch, so when someone gets a big load delievered we all converge and gang up on it. 
Approaching log loads this way really helps because we can spread the work out and save our backs by working together.


----------



## DTrain (Oct 13, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 163664
> 
> My buddies and I are a pretty tight bunch, so when someone gets a big load delievered we all converge and gang up on it.
> Approaching log loads this way really helps because we can spread the work out and save our backs by working together.


Must be nice. Guys I know look at me like I got three heads when I suggest coming over for some splitting. Work'n, bullsh@tting, and beer?!  Sound like fun to me.   Oh well. To each their own.


----------



## McKraut (Oct 13, 2015)

Ashful said:


> I'll be splitting Thanksgiving weekend, if you want a challenge.  First to reach 5 cords CSS'd wins?  I suspect you may keep up with me for the first hour or two, but you'll be falling behind by the time I get into my second and third cord of the day.
> 
> Full cords, not those so-called "face cords".



Obviously you've never seen my physique......

I love splitting wood -- it is my stress relief. I doubt I could do 5 cords in a day. I will do up to 2 cords a day even now, but since I've hit 50+ I don't have what I used to. I have a log splitter that I haven't used in years, and I know time isn't on my side, so I have to face reality. I am in the process of combining that splitter and another old splitter into a "new" creation. Kind of a "Franken-splitter".


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm with you McKraut.  I said at the top of the thread, I love swinging the axe, and resisted buying a splitter for a long time.  However, when you need to plow thru some cords in short order, a splitter can't be beat.

I do less than a cord in a day, by hand.  I can do up to three cords in a day with my cheap 22-ton splitter.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 13, 2015)

DTrain said:


> Must be nice. Guys I know look at me like I got three heads when I suggest coming over for some splitting. Work'n, bullsh@tting, and beer?!  Sound like fun to me.   Oh well. To each their own.




Sounds like my life.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 13, 2015)

tsquini said:


> So you can cut, split and stack 5 cords in a single day?




Are we talking about cords?  OR those phony-baloney "face cords"?


----------



## McKraut (Oct 13, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Are we talking about cords?  OR those phony-baloney "face cords"?



I assume we are all talking about real cords, not face cords. I agree with the "phoney" cords. I hope I'm not stepping on anybody toes but the only time I see people using the term "cords" to describe face cords is when they are selling it.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 13, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Are we talking about cords?  OR those phony-baloney "face cords"?


We are talking about full cords 4x4x8


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 14, 2015)

This past Monday when I got home from work, I split a solid cord of maple, I went as fast as I could and it took about an hour and a half, I just wanted to see how fast I could safely go, man I was beat and much rather take my time


----------



## DTrain (Oct 14, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> Sounds like my life.


So the guy that didn't want to come help split wood just asked if I'd help him move next week!  People......


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 14, 2015)

Here's that English walnut I scored for free. Problem is, the half that's on the ground won't split with my 5 ton electric, and even the straight stuff without knots is pushing it's limits. I'd like to see some of you split the stuff on the ground with an axe. Notice the little dent in the wood on one picture my five ton manages, lol.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 14, 2015)

Mr. Jones said:


> Here's that English walnut I scored for free. Problem is, the half that's on the ground won't split with my 5 ton electric, and even the straight stuff without knots is pushing it's limits. I'd like to see some of you split the stuff on the ground with an axe. Notice the little dent in the wood on one picture my five ton manages, lol.


Most us us who split by hand do not split that kind of gnarly and knotty stuff by hand. I own 37 ton splitter and I use for the uglies. I only split by hand the easy to split straight grain wood.


----------



## iron (Feb 17, 2016)

so for all you hand splitters out there (or former hand splitters), do most of you use the tire method? or, do you just put the round on a stump and go at it? i think i'd like to do the tire method, but unless i had a big ass tire, i don't think most of my rounds are gonna fit.


----------



## DTrain (Feb 17, 2016)

iron said:


> so for all you hand splitters out there (or former hand splitters), do most of you use the tire method? or, do you just put the round on a stump and go at it? i think i'd like to do the tire method, but unless i had a big ass tire, i don't think most of my rounds are gonna fit.



I do this. 

For all my hand splitting brothers and sisters
https://www.hearth.com/talk/index.php?threads/For-all-my-hand-splitting-brothers-and-sisters.147071/


----------



## Oldman47 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have been hand splitting on a large diameter ash stump using a car tire. I am fairly new at this but the tire has saved me chasing lots of rounds to make that next cut. For me it is a work in progress as I learn what works and what doesn't. One thing I find handy is that my tire sits loose on top of that stump so that as debris builds up inside I can just slide it off the stump to sweep away all of the bark bits and such. Slide it off and all the bits hit the ground and then put it back in  place. If I screwed it down, as I have sometimes seen suggested, it would be far more difficult to clean out.


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2016)

Oldman47 said:


> If I screwed it down, as I have sometimes seen suggested, it would be far more difficult to clean out.


3 or 4 2x4 spacers between the tire and stump.  Long screws.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 17, 2016)

I would just stand up the rounds where they were, and go down each and split them. Whenever they had to be split again, I would stand them back up. Not a back saver, but I split about 8-10 cord a year until I bought a splitter. Occasionally if I have some straight grain wood that needs split, I don't bother with the tractor and splitter. Keeps me active and I don't mind. Now if there's a mountain of wood to be split, I'll throw the 4-way on the splitter and go to town.


----------



## Hasufel (Feb 17, 2016)

iron said:


> so for all you hand splitters out there (or former hand splitters), do most of you use the tire method? or, do you just put the round on a stump and go at it? i think i'd like to do the tire method, but unless i had a big ass tire, i don't think most of my rounds are gonna fit.


I've found that a bungee cord wrapped taut (but not super tight) around the round, maybe about two-thirds of the way up, works well for me. No need to lift anything heavy--just set the round on end, attach the bungee, and split away. It may not be quite as secure as a tire but it's easy to move from one round to the next.


----------



## Old Red (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm new to the firewood game but after splitting about a cord of red oak today, some of it knotty and stringy, I can see a couple of my SS checks going towards a splitter before next year comes around.


----------



## lml999 (May 18, 2016)

MaintenanceMan said:


> Looks like somethin my nine-toed one-eyed brother-in-law would come up with....



Who, Lefty?


----------



## HItz (May 18, 2016)

I got one after splitting about 3 cords and my shoulders hurting for a month.  I was probably doing something wrong or was overdoing it, but I can get a lot more done with a splitter and have time for the kids/beach/whatever.


----------



## lml999 (May 20, 2016)

Mr. Jones said:


> I've found a splitter for rent for $50 a day at the cheapest. I rented it last year. The only problem is I feel rushed to get through a cord or maybe two trying to get it all done in one day. I did this with a stump grinder by myself, and it about killed me trying to get all the stump and the roots in about 13 foot diameter. Then I'm sore as heck, and have to go back to physical work swinging a hammer all day. It would be nice to split at a steady pace without overdoing it by myself.  How many cords do you guys think justifies dropping $1500 to $2200 for a new splitter vs renting?



Um, rent it for *two* days?

Seriously...

I just booked a trailer for three full days so I can move my seasoned firewood to our new house. I might be able to get it done in less, but what the heck, it's $30 a day and I'll be moving other stuff too...


----------



## onetracker (May 23, 2016)

as has already been stated here, you have to decide how you want to spend your valuable time and where to put your energy.

personally I could not stand feeling that I had to work like a mule to get as much wood split as possible before having to return the splitter back from a weekend rental so I bought a good splitter. I just finished hauling for 18/19 so now i'll break out the splitter and do 30-60 minutes before dinner until I'm done. no hurry, no worry, no stress. if I want to take 2 weeks off I do it. i like to get it done before summer too so it gets the benefit of an additional drying season.


----------



## Dobish (May 24, 2016)

so i have a question.... not having used a splitter in a long time for any serious amount of time, how long do you think it would take to split 2 cord?  I have quite a few stacks around my house, and I need to get them all bucked up first, but could I do 2 cord in 4 hours with a 20 ton splitter?  most of what I am splitting is box elder and pine, but some pieces take forever to split by hand.


----------



## Jags (May 24, 2016)

Dobish said:


> but could I do 2 cord in 4 hours with a 20 ton splitter?


I would say "probably not".  But that is from a one person work crew's point of view.  And I am old.  And fat.  And like beer.


----------



## Dobish (May 24, 2016)

Jags said:


> I would say "probably not".  But that is from a one person work crew's point of view.  And I am old.  And fat.  And like beer.



hmmm. so i'll take a couple of points and trade them for having a toddler that would need to be entertained far away, and scrawny on the outside, fat on the inside. I will not change the last one 

I can do a day rental for $100, and 4 hours for $69. Or, I could do $400 for the week. that doesn't make any sense to me....


----------



## Ashful (May 26, 2016)

I have done as much as 5 cords in a day, when I was just splitting and tossing, and all the wood was small enough to do horizontally (all under 18" diameter).  More often, I average only a cord per day, since I usually get big stuff that requires noodling or working vertical, and I stack while splitting.  I'm not old, but I don't push myself like I'm 25 anymore, either.  So, it all depends on the size of the wood and how you work it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobish (May 26, 2016)

my wife and i have an agreement that everything that I split, she stacks, but most of the time I end up splitting and stacking at the same time. I think that might be different if I rent the splitter.... then it will be all about the agreement at hand


----------



## bad news (May 26, 2016)

If I were paying for the splitter rental I wouldn't worry about stacking anything.  I'd have one person operating the splitter and the other fetching and loading rounds.  Have the operator toss them in a pile and stack it later.  The ram should almost never stop moving.  After a bit you'll get things smoothed out and you can get a lot of wood split.  (Note that by loading I mean bring it over, dump it on the splitter, and step away while the other person positions the round and operates the ram.  It's obviously unsafe to put your hands on or near the machine without being the person who is manipulating the controls.  Communication is important here.)


----------



## Babaganoosh (May 26, 2016)

I split into the back of my dump cart and then drive it to the stacks. Stacks are about 100 yards away. Occasionally  I'll split into a pile and then take runs with the garden tractor and cart. All depends  how I'm feeling that day. Sometimes I am cruising and don't want to stop to drive the tractor to the pile and stack. Don't want to lose my rhythm


----------



## Texas123 (May 30, 2016)

A newbie here has a question. I have seen some advertisements for electric splitters. Are there any brands which y'all can recommend or perhaps better stay away from? thank you very much.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 31, 2016)

Dobish said:


> my wife and i have an agreement that everything that I split, she stacks, but most of the time I end up splitting and stacking at the same time. I think that might be different if I rent the splitter.... then it will be all about the agreement at hand


My agreement with my wife is that she leaves me alone when i'm outside.  LOL  

Naw..she is a really good helper.  But I do like my 'me' time.


----------



## Ashful (May 31, 2016)

Ditto.  Neighbors ask why I spend so much time working outside.  Answer, "because my wife is inside."  They assume I'm joking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Sep 9, 2016)

LOL on post 129, 133, and 134 !!

I've always liked wife jokes, them married one worth joking about.
*I like these multiple but pointless color choices too.*

*As I sit here recovering from rotator cuff surgery, don't think I'll
be without a splitter ever again.  This is our first full season and
it's been all by hand.
*
Then again it's always been by hand, speaking of wife jokes.

Raced the clock and got this whole season done before surgery day.
Luckily, churchguy offered up his splitter "any time I need it" which will
be about a week per year.   Even the Doctor told me no more axe-slinging.
Gonna buy one but it's nice to have access to one while saving my pennies.

*CheapMark*


----------



## Dobish (Sep 9, 2016)

i went ahead and bit the bullet when DHT was having a factory sale... i went to split 1 piece by hand the other day, but by the time I walked past the DHT-22 with the piece in my hand, it was easier than walking all the way to the shed to get the x-27..... I bet you can guess how that turned out....


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 11, 2016)

Texas123 said:


> A newbie here has a question. I have seen some advertisements for electric splitters. Are there any brands which y'all can recommend or perhaps better stay away from? thank you very much.


as far as i have seen, they are all just about the same thing, probably made in the same communist factory.
the real difference being the buttons, levers,  handles, wheels, and possiblility of leg extensions that bring the splitter up to a level that won't kill your back. 
 my friend has one that claims 7 tons, I have a homelite 3 ton that looks identical. If you run the numbers you find most splitter manufacturers are a bit optomistic about tonnage, the cylinder might take the pressure, but in almost every case the bypass valve on the pump will open before that.
My homelite is a little slower than splitting by hand, but beats dealing with arm and shoulder pains. it also cannot handle bigger wood. Now that I have the 20 ton predator, I let my son run the electric on the 6-8" rounds that only need one split.
i've heard good things about the HF electric splitter, and know you can get good deals when they put out coupons, if you are on their mailing list.
there are some good threads on how durable the splitters are, and some have mentioned that the casting for the pump can be split by dropping big wood onto the splitter, but replacing the casting isn't a major problem, and fairly cheap IIRC.
To me they aren't really worth it, unless you have arm and joint issues, or have plenty of medium sized wood to split. For all the hassle of renting a splitter, it really is the best way to go until you can score a good used one.


----------

